# 25% off Decalgirl - Today Only



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just saw this on their facebook:

"To everyone that missed the freebie promotion last night - we snuck in one day only discount code on the site worth 25% off. The discount expires tonight at midnight EST - the code is *FBTWENTYFIVE*"


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you so much!  It may be time to pick up that Library skin that I have been wanting and 25% off makes the matte upgrade not so bad  .


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx just ordered my new skin


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Woo hoo! Thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> thx just ordered my new skin


What'd u get


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> What'd u get












I should have waited but oh well


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Thanks for posting this.  I finally ordered that Library skin I've been drooling over.  That is one popular design.  We are sure going to have a lot of lookalike Kindles!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Discount is not good today. just tried and it didn't work


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

it works I just used it


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

That's weird.  I just used it too, and it worked for me.


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

Worked for me
Thank you, thank you, thank you.......


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I should have waited but oh well


That is beautiful, reminds me of my time in Italy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> That is beautiful, reminds me of my time in Italy


This is my skin! It's gorgeous! Reminds me of our trip to Venice. Love it!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bummer, I ordered my skin a couple days ago.........wish it was retroactive!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! I have been lurking here for a few weeks, and I had 4 skins sitting in my cart because I couldn't decide which one would be best with my purple m-edge cover... I finally chose Waterlillies, and then joined here!!  THANKS!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks a bunch! I just ordered Indigo Punch for my K2 and Moon Tree for my iPhone.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for posting. I had tried to convince myself that I really didn't need a skin. But there came the code and, well, I couldn't resist anymore.
And because shipping to Germany is so expensive I had to order more than one skin-just to save  by spending, you know
So now I am looking forward to a matte skin in the Library and the Lettereater Design and a matte Libraryskin for my  Ipod touch!!! Wooohooo!!And as I am really working much at the moment I can even justify a little something extra... or rather some things as I am still waiting for a wonderful new Borsa Bella Bag. I am soooo happy- and badly Kindle addicted, but well, I feel great about it- and I have really good results in that twelve step program(the goal is to reach point 12 as soon as possible, right?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

@Ggreenthumb make sure you don't have a space in the, that was my problem.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent! I need to order skins for 2 different iPhones.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

What I just ordered. The black and white will be used with a Oberon Wild Rose in Red and the wine one will be used with my ROH in Saddle.


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


>


I just ordered this. I love the skin I have now but could not resist getting this one with the discount. I so should not of looked at this board today.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> @Ggreenthumb make sure you don't have a space in the, that was my problem.


  I didn't have any problems using the code. Worked great for me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad everyone got skins today


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Woot!  Have been wanting to get the library in matte skin for my iPhone and laptop (to match my Kindle) and now I can "justify" it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

GoldenKindle said:


> I just ordered this. I love the skin I have now but could not resist getting this one with the discount. I so should not of looked at this board today.
> 
> I know the feeling believe me I shouldn't have bought it now but with the discount I couldn't resist


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you noticed, everyone's sale or discounts always end right before payday  It okay if I miss this one because with so many choices I just can't narrow it down to a reasonable amount.  I sent them an idea of coming up with a clear case that is easy to open that would hold the skins. That way, people like me (and I know you are out there) who can't narrow down their choices could swap them out when the mood strikes us. I know there are clear cases out there but once you snap into place you can't remove them with any ease or without breaking them.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I wished I could have used it.  I just got my skin today.  Hopefully by the next sale I'll be ready for a new skin...


----------

